# ---The Amazing Latin America City Tread---



## ferguz (Feb 15, 2006)

post amazing pics of Latin American Cities (since Tijuana to Ushuaia) 


*Mexico City, México*











*Guadalajara, México*











*Monterrey, México*











*Puebla, México*











*Tijuana, México*












*Acapulco, México*











*Guatemala City, Guatemala*












*San José, Costa Rica*












*Panamá City, Panamá*












*Bogotá, Colombia*

img183.imageshack.us/img183/3196/bogota8co9.jpg[/IMG]

http://

[B]Medellín, Colombia[/B]

[IMG]http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/5690/medellin1ur7.jpg



*Cali, Colombia*












*Cartagena, Colombia*











*Caracas, Venezuela*












*Santo Domingo, Dominican Repúblic*












*Guayaquil, Ecuador*












*Quito, Ecuador*












*Lima, Perú*












*La Paz, Bolivia*












*Santa Cruz de la Sierra, Bolivia*












*Cochabamba, Bolivia*












*Asunción, Paraguay*












*Ciudad del Este, Paraguay*












*Montevideo, Uruguay*












*Santiago, Chile*












*Valparaiso, Chile*












*Antofahasta, Chile*












*Temuco, Chile*












*Buenos Aires, Argentina*












*Córdoba, Argentina*












*Rosario, Argentina*












*Sao Paulo, Brasil*












*Rio de Janeiro, Brasil*












*Belo Horizonte, Brasil*












*Porto Alegre, Brasil*












*Recife, Brasil*












*Brasilia, Brasil*












*Salvador, Brasil*












*Fortaleza, Brasil*












*Curitiba, Brasil*


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

So many beautiful cities in Latin America. Great pics.


----------



## homeandaway (Jan 12, 2007)

Lovely cities, I think that the best city is Montevideo, Uruguay.








































































































































Enjoy:nuts: Alex


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB (Dec 28, 2004)

WOW, great pictures of great cities! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: kay:


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey what about San Juan PR its skyline is bigger then mosts of these cities.


----------



## Vtroy (Jan 15, 2007)

Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic









http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/110249.jpg


----------



## Vtroy (Jan 15, 2007)

san Juan, Puerto Rico


----------



## daloso (Feb 5, 2006)

Bah you missed three central american countries.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

daloso said:


> Bah you missed three central american countries.


EL SALVADOR, HONDURAS AND NICARAGUA......WHERE ARE THEY? 

DONDE ESTA MI CAPITAL (SAN SALVADOR) Y LOS DEMAS?


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

You forget about Belize 

But to be honest, nice pics, but from European eyes.... they all look a bit similar. Maybe someone can post some street scenes?


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

joaquin said:


> EL SALVADOR, HONDURAS AND NICARAGUA......WHERE ARE THEY?
> 
> DONDE ESTA MI CAPITAL (SAN SALVADOR) Y LOS DEMAS?


He _did_ say:



> post amazing pics of Latin American Cities (since Tijuana to Ushuaia)


So you post pics of San Salvador, you would probably know the best sites anyway.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

:cheers: :cheers: I tell you something: They might have their slums, but Latin American cities are the MOST BEAUTIFUL CITIES in the western hemisphere!!! I make only three concessions to North America: New York, San Francisco and Los Angeles!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing compilation :banana:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

SAN SALVADOR, EL SALVADOR

2,260,00 People live here. Second largest city in CENTRAL AMERICA after Guatemala


----------

